# 3 mile or Sikes???



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm looking for bridge fishing suggestions. Years ago (pre-Ivan) I fished from 3 mile on the Pensacola side a couple times and caught nothing. This spring I fished at Sikes a couple times and caught nothing. I come home and read and see pictures of people catching huge reds and other fish just before I got there or right after I left. I would really like to catch a couple keeper Red Fish for Granny and me to eat. Of coarse we love Pompano and Sheepshead to. So far all I've succeeded at is supporting the bait shops buying live shrimp. Granny says live shrimp are no longer in the budget. So I'm using dead shrimp and going to try artificial.

Which bridge would be more productive for me? What bait/artificial should I use? Where on the bridge should I be positioned? Any suggestions appreciated. PM if you like. I'm getting desperate for some success. Granny says the gas cost to food catching ratio is looking grim. Thanks.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

WOW! Guess that was like asking for the code to the vault at Fort Knox? "The secret world of bridge fishing."


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

everyone is over on foxtrotuniforms reef giveaway thread. what you might try is to observe what other people are doing out there. strike up a conversation, make a pal and go with someone who has had some success. those guys out there fishing in kayaks are pretty friendly


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Good advice TeaSea. Thanks.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

SteveCal said:


> WOW! Guess that was like asking for the code to the vault at Fort Knox? "The secret world of bridge fishing."


Fishing the bridge, most of the reds you catch are bulls which you can't take home. There are slots, the last slot I caught was years ago. The bigguns are bullies and eat everything. Fish the lights and grass fer slots....:thumbsup:


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

well, we're gonna have to wake this thread up and give ole steve a change of pace.
pm any of the guys that regularly fish the bridges. they will give you all of the advice you'll be able to handle. 

are you on the bridge or in a boat/kayak? that makes a big difference.
do you have a drop net or bridge gaff?

i'm not a bridge/pier dude but there are excellent fishermen on here who can put you on some fish.

jack


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks Jason and Jack. I do have a bridge/pier net. I'll be on the bridge. No Yak or boat. My little 12' Ted Williams boat is pretty much reserved for lakes and slow rivers.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

If your wanting some sailcat they were all over 3 mile bridge a week ago. Dead shrimp tossed out on a Carolina rig, or a 3 hooked pomp rig will get ya more shots at them.


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Cats were on Sykes last night, and some decent sized ones at that. They were hitting the cutbait pretty hard but them scavengers would eat an old boot with its laces tied wrong


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm really kinda caught up on the sailcats. Although I will keep some 18" to 24" for the grandkids 'special chicken nuggets.' Nobody makes them special chicken nuggets like grandpa does. 

I'd be real happy with slot red, slot black drum, trout, sheepshead. Then head to the surf for pompano.


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

Dead shrimp under the lights on 3mb should get you as many white trout as you care to catch. Use pretty light line and a small hook and only one rod, have it in your hand and when you get bumps reel down and jack em. 

Used to catch specks the same way on live shrimp but last few times i've been down the whites dominate the area.


----------



## HappyTime (Dec 31, 2013)

I havn't been pier fishing in quite some time, might have to revisit it soon.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Steve. Save a few bucks and buy some frozen squid, in the lights on 3 mile you will catch all the white trout u can stand. Squid is like a earthwoom, if you get lucky you'll catch a few on the same piece of bait.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a “Fishing Show” on WEBY 1330am radio Saturday mornings between 0800 & 0900. If you call the hosts at 623-1330 the guys will be happy to answer your questions as to baits, hooks, leaders, times, tides, what fish at what times of the year, & presentation.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

O.K. Boys-n-girls. I'm off to three mile bridge this afternoon. My stay all night. If you see the good looking old fat guy with a red S-10 with red bed topper stop and say hi.


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

I wish I was close enough to stop by! Good luck, let us know how you do and don't forget pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Going Sunday, little better weather forecast and have a fishin party to attend tomorrow. Freshwater, bleh


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Well. That sucked. Got over there and it clouded up. Wind up around 20 MPH. 2 foot waves (in the bay?):001_huh:. Then lightening and sporadic about 10:00 pm. 

Ever have to put a 4 oz sinker on a Sheepshead rig?:thumbdown: Anything less and casting was horizontal. I cast out a 1 oz sinker and the hook landed somewhere in downtown Pensacola.

Cast first rod. Setting up second rod and got a hit on the first. At first sight I was sure I had a Sheepshead. Turned out to be an Atlantic Spadefish. (Lady next to me caught one about 18" long. Geez.)

Ended up with mini-spade, an eel and one sailcat. I ain't bothering with pictures. It happened.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Sheepshead??? This late??? Wow interesting!


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Well, yeah. We caught sheepshead this week at Okaloossa Pier and some docks in Choctawatchee Bay. They can be found throughout the year.


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess somethings can happen without pictures. I cannot believe the trout aren't biting, last couple times ive been down you couldn't keep them off your bait.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

I am a regular at Brokaloosa pier....haven't seen a sheepshead caught since a few months ago? You must have that secret bait that the sheepies can't resist. And since they can be caught "all year long" please share your secrets with us who haven't been fishing here for 28 years.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Structure and crabs.


----------

